# Kontakt and Reaktor Discord servers



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2020)

Yours truly created these unofficial Discord servers in hopes of creating a nice community for realtime (or should I say "faster-than-forums") banter and all things Kontakt (or Reaktor).

Anyone interested is free to join, and of course - share to anybody else you think would be interested!









Join the NI Kontakt Discord Server!


Check out the NI Kontakt community on Discord - hang out with 723 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg













Join the NI Reaktor Discord Server!


Check out the NI Reaktor community on Discord - hang out with 418 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 9, 2020)

..


----------

